

Ask HN: SE Linux, How much you depend and do you trust? - vasundhar

Hi<p>I am not sure if you have covered this discussion,
wanted to know what your opinions are in general.<p>does SE Linux origin bother you ?
======
nodata
That the NSA invented it? No.

